# eMail versenden mit JBOSS



## p_alp1 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich entwickel z.Zt. eine Software auf einem JBoss-Server (neuste Version). Das gesamte "System" (Server, Programm, Datenbank,...) wird an den Kunden ausgeliefert, der es sich hininstallieren kann wo er will. Also eher ne Sache fürs Intranet. Das System soll automatisch eMails versenden können. Wirklich nur SENDEN. Da muss nichts empfangen werden, kein Postfach oder was weiß ich. Der Kunde soll auch *so wenig Admin-Aufwand haben wie nur möglich. Das heißt die User, die Mails bekommen wollen, tragen ihre eMail Adresse ein und bekommen die Mails (ähnlich einem Newsletter).* 
Ich habe aber keinen Schimmer wie ich das mit dem SMTP-Server handhaben soll. Das System ist ja bei jedem Kunden in einer anderen Domain, hab auch keine Ahnung ob die immer einen SMTP-Server im Intranet betreiben, werden die Mails nur intern versendet oder soll auch an bekannte Provider (gmail, gmx,...) gesendet werden usw. Habt ihr irgendwelche Ideen, Tips o.ä.?! 

Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe!!


----------



## BuckRogers (20. Mai 2015)

Hi,

einfach mit JavaMail Mails versenden sollte gehen. Java bietet von hause aus libraries dafür an. Der schwierige Teil ist eher das dynamische generieren von email-absender-domains. Wenn die Absender Domain nicht zum Server passt von dem die Mails kommen, landen diese unter umständen im Spam. Stichwort: SPF
Die java Internet library sollte aber Abhilfe verschaffen.

Greezi


----------



## stg (20. Mai 2015)

Klar geht das, wenn man einen passenden SMTP zu Verfügung hat. Aber genau das ist doch der Kernpunkt der Frage, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, oder?!


----------

